# Frases célebres



## RBX374 (Nov 25, 2009)

Buenos días estoy haciendo un trabajo de electrónica en segundo de bachillerato, y para la portada me gustaría encontrar alguna frase célebre de algun científico que encajara con los microcontroladores y compañia, una frase célebre, pero que no sea humorística.
A ver si alguien me da un empujoncito, y me ayuda con alguna idea.

Gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hay 10 tipos de personas, las que saben binario y las que no.

¿Usted es mecánico de TV?
Necesito que me arregle la marcha de mi televisor, porque no quiere arrancar

"640k deberían ser suficientes para cualquiera"
Bill Gates

"¿Quieres vender agua azucarada el resto de tu vida, o quieres hacer historia?" 
Steve Jobs

"Cada día sabemos más y entendemos menos"
Albert Einstein

"No fracasé, sólo descubrí 999 maneras de como no hacer una bombilla."
Thomas Alva Edison


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 26, 2009)

No se si a él le servirán pero a mi me mataron de la risa:



Chico3001 dijo:


> "Cada día sabemos más y entendemos menos"
> Albert Einstein



Créeme que así estoy yo con todo lo referente al estudio de la acústica y sonido.

Debido a eso ahora tengo firma!


----------



## asherar (Dic 19, 2009)

Propongo este espacio para reunir algunas frases ingeniosas o que nos hayan llamado la atención. 
(Por favor no posteen esa de que las moscas no pueden estar equivocadas !!!)
Acá van algunas. 


"La Experiencia es un peine que te llega cuando te quedaste calvo."
Ringo Bonavena (boxeador argentino)


“El fenómeno de los OVNIs no demuestra que haya mucha inteligencia en el universo, 
sino que hay muy poca en la Tierra”.
A. C. Clarke (escritor)


”Si supiese que es lo que estoy haciendo, no le llamaría investigación, verdad?”
Albert Einstein (físico)


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Dic 20, 2009)

Ante la duda, la mas tetu**. Filosofo cordobes


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 20, 2009)

mmmm a ver si me acuerdo un par, ni loco quien las hizo

inteligencia militar, no es una contradiccion???????(Esta me encanta)

me revienta que hablen cuando interrumpo

la droga es como un colectivo de provincia, no sabes donde te va a dejar tirado

si fuera superman te llevaria volando, pero como no lo soy andate caminando

y otras muchas mas pero que no las pongo por que serian medio desubicadas pal foro

saludos


----------



## electrodan (Dic 20, 2009)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> inteligencia militar, no es una contradiccion???????



Inteligente observación.


----------



## asherar (Dic 21, 2009)

KARAPALIDA dijo:


> Ante la duda, la mas tetu**. Filosofo cordobes


Yo creo que a ese filósofo lo conozco de algún lado ... 

En la misma línea de pensamiento: 

"una novia sin tetas más que novia es un amigo"


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 21, 2009)

Jajaja la de la novia es muy buena 

Dejo un par:

"Si el mundo te da limones, hacé limonadas!"

"Hay dos cosas infinitas: el Universo y la estupidez humana. Y del Universo no estoy seguro." A. Einstein (Una de mis preferidas)

"Todos somos muy ignorantes. Lo que ocurre es que no todos ignoramos las mismas cosas." A. Einstein (Otra de mis favoritas)

"Elige un trabajo que te guste y no tendrás que trabajar ni un día de tu vida." Confucio

"Me lo contaron y lo olvidé, lo vi y lo aprendí, lo hice y lo entendí."

"No tengo talentos especiales, pero sí soy profundamente curioso."



Saludos!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 21, 2009)

UFF como me gustan las frases. Acá coloco unas de mis preferidas:

*Homero Simpson *

- Solo porque no me importe no significa que no entienda.

- No soy un mal tipo! Trabajo duro y quiero a mis hijos. Entonces, ¿Por qué tengo que pasarme medio domingo escuchando cómo voy a ir al infierno?

- Cerveza: causa y solución de todos los problemas.

*Confucio*

- Cuando veas a un hombre bueno, trata de imitarlo; cuando veas a un hombre malo, reflexiona.

- Si un pájaro te dice que estás loco, debes estarlo, los pajaros no hablan.

- Si ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer y no lo haces entonces estás peor que antes.

- El hombre que ha cometido un error y no lo corrige comete otro error mayor.

- Algún dinero evita preocupaciones; mucho, las atrae.

- Un hombre de virtuosas palabras no es siempre un hombre virtuoso.

- El sabio sabe que ignora.

- Elige un trabajo que te guste y no tendrás que trabajar ni un día de tu vida.


*Autores desconocidos*

- ¿Hace ruido un arbol que cae en un bosque donde nadie puede oirlo?

- El dinero no hace la felicidad… la compra hecha  (fue mi primer firma aquí en el foro)

- No Hay Opiniones Estupidas, hay Estupidos Que Opinan.

- Los regalos nos muestran exactamente lo poco que conocemos de una persona. 


*Frases recogidas por mí*

- Dime con quien andas y te diré como te cancelas. (aplicado a los altavoces de audio) 

- Casi morir no cambia nada, morir lo cambia todo. (Doctor House)

- Como diría Confucio: Depende. (Fogonazo) 

- Se puede ser realista sin necesidad de ser ofensivo pero todo el mundo busca llamar la atención sin dejar de lado el subjetivismo y la exageración (Yoangel. L) 


PS: espero que les guste, sino no pasa nada


----------



## asherar (Dic 21, 2009)

Si un hombre afirma algo y no había ninguna mujer escuchando: ¿ igual está equivocado ?

...

Si no paga el gas se lo cortan. 
Si no paga la luz se la cortan. 
Si no paga internet se lo cortan. 

Si compra huevos: páguelos !!!


----------



## asherar (Dic 24, 2009)

Esta es una frase que ví en un grafitti de Buenos Aires hace unos años: 

"La vida es una barca" (Calderón de la ...)


----------



## crimson (Dic 24, 2009)

Ayer vi una en un auto y me acordé de Karapálida:
"Agua que no has de beber... hacé hielo para el fernet"
Saludos C


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 24, 2009)

Aunque todas las frases tipo "refrán" que han publicado están muy buenas, hay una forma de que queden mejor:
1) Luego de la primera mitad de la frase agregan la expresión *"por delante"*.
2) Luego de la segunda mitad de la frase (bah, al final) agregan la expresión *"por detrás"*.
Pruebenlo y van a ver que interesante que quedan...

Por ejemplo, con la de Crimson:

Agua que no has de beber *por delante*, hacé hielo para el fernet *por atrás*.  

O con las de Yoangel:

Cuando veas a un hombre bueno, trata de imitarlo *por delante*; cuando veas a un hombre malo, reflexiona *por atrás*  

Elige un trabajo que te guste *por delante* y no tendrás que trabajar ni un día de tu vida  *por atrás  *

Saludos!


----------



## juani84 (Dic 24, 2009)

La verdad que son todas muy ingeniosas.
Pero creo que falta una que no podía faltar. Es de la autoría de alguien a quien todos conocemos muy bien. Alguien que nos tiene acostumbrados (sobre todo en Argentina) a frases ingeniosas y lamentablemente, también a conductas poco correctas. Me refiero a _*Maradona*_ y su frase: _*"Se te escapó la tortuta"*_. ( es muy buena..jajaja)

También se me ocurre otra mas vinculada a nuestro ámbito. La decía un profe de la facu y siempre te demostraba lo verdadera que resultaba ser. Y dice así:
_*"No hay mejor práctica que una buena teoría"*_ 

Espero les hayan gustado.
Saludos y Felicidades para todos..


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 24, 2009)

*Porqué no te callas?*


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 24, 2009)

Hola.

"¡Yo no estoy en contra del matrimonio!, ¡el que quiera casarse, que se case!, total,* ¡ *_*al que por su gusto padece, al diablo quejarse !. ... *elaficionado*.*_

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: *al que por su gusto padece, al diablo quejarse*. (DICHO POPULAR ANÓNIMO)


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 24, 2009)

los niños consumistas son el motor de la economía mundial


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Dic 25, 2009)

Peor es casarce y tener hijos.. jejeje


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 25, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> los niños consumistas son el motor de la economía mundial


Yo diria el caño de escape...


----------



## juani84 (Dic 25, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> *Porqué no te callas?*



¿¿??


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 25, 2009)

Hola.

*¿Por qué no te callas?* ............ Rey Juan Carlos de España.

Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota: Expresión dicha por el Rey al presidente Hugo Chavez


----------



## asherar (Dic 26, 2009)

Esta es mi preferida:  
_"Violencia es mentir"_
Era el texto de un grafitti que estuvo un tiempo en un paredón de Buenos Aires, y que se podía leer viajando en el tren Belgrano, yendo de la estación Padilla a Del Valle. 

El "arte abstracto" lo tapó hacia mediados del 2008.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 26, 2009)

La Mujer. Si La Mujer Fuese Buena, Dios También Tendría Una.


----------



## dynamco (Dic 26, 2009)

"es mas facil desintegrar un atomo que un prejuicio"-Albert Einstein, una frase celebre que siempre me acuerdo y la verdad que el tipo tenia razon jejeje


----------



## rash (Dic 27, 2009)

Dos buenas tet****.... tiran más que dos carretas.....


----------



## Don Barredora (Dic 27, 2009)

Como dijo el gran filosofo Jacobo Winograd:

"Billetera mata galan" 

"No son gatos, son pumas de bengala!"

"No toman la leche en mamadera, la toman en balde!"

"Se sienta en el pinocho"

"Estamos llenos de pumas de Bengala! De gatos feroces! De yacarés mesopotámicos!"


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 27, 2009)

cocodrilo que durmió es cartera!

camaron que se duerme... se lo lleva la corriente.

a papá loro con lechuga de plastico no ehhhhhh

es una neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeenaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

eramos tan pobres...

de aca!


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 27, 2009)

Don Barredora dijo:


> "No son gatos, son pumas de bengala!"


 
A título de comentario, el puma es oriundo de América.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 27, 2009)

decía una vieja
"ande yo caliente, riase la gente"
refiriendoe a la ropa que usaba para abrigarse


----------



## alexus (Dic 27, 2009)

"crecer no es madurar"  esta es de bom bom kid

cuantas veces nuestros padres, etc. nos habran dicho: a ver si creces un poquito...

"esta mas salado que recular en chancleta"

cuando algo esta dificil, chancleta = ojota, etc.

"el gauchaje sera muy bueno pero el poncho no aparece"

no se como explicarlo para que lo entiendan...

"como sera la cañada que el perro cruzo al trote"

cuando algo aparenta algo pero no lo es...

"quedaste mirando como sapo atras de una piedra"

cuando te miran con cara de "heeee???"

"la novia de un amigo es como un hombre"

solo por detras....

cuando me acuerde pongo mas...


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 27, 2009)

Hola.


DJ_Glenn dijo:


> decía una vieja
> "ande yo caliente, riase la gente"
> refiriendoe a la ropa que usaba para abrigarse


 

Esa expresión es de Góngora y Argote y quiere decir "Mientras yo esté bien conmigo mismo, los demás me tienen sin cuidado."

http://www.poesia-inter.net/index5.htm

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 28, 2009)

Bob Esponja

La vida es una caja de virutas, excepto cuando las virutas están en una olla; Entonces es una olla de virutas.
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
!Hey Calamardo¡, !Hey Calamardo¡, !Hey Calamardo¡.
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Detente! Voltea hacie a atrás y observa. Ese eres tu.

Saludos!!!

PD: Esta es la firma del compañero @armandolopezmx. Mas o menos componiendola queda:

"Todos los componentes electronicos tienen por sangre humo. Cuando los asesinamos, brota sin detenerse y de manera violenta para solo quedar con el olor de la experiencia."

Saludos de nuevo!!!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 28, 2009)

tu casa es donde quieras estar  karate kid 3 jajaja no recuerdo donde lo leí pero así decía jajaja


----------



## Franco_80 (Dic 28, 2009)

Nunca discutas con un idiota; te rebajará a su nivel, y después te gana por experiencia.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 28, 2009)

Hola.
Encontré esto en la red.

*"Mas vale pajaro en mano que cien volando"* o *"Mas vale pájaro en mano que padre a los 15"*

*"Mas vale prevenir que lamentar"* o *"Más vale prevenir que amamantar"*

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 28, 2009)

jajaja estos ultimos se llevan el premio!!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 28, 2009)

no se si estas son en su totalidad de les luthiers, pero algunas seguro:   El amor eterno dura aproximadamente 3 meses.
 No te metas en el mundo de las drogas… Ya somos muchos >>>> y hay poca.
 Todo tiempo pasado fue anterior.Tener la conciencia limpia es síntoma de mala memoria.El que nace pobre y feo tiene grandes posibilidades de que al crecer, desarrolle ambas condiciones.
 Los honestos son inadaptados sociales.
 El que quiere celeste, que mezcle azul y blanco.
 Pez que lucha contra la corriente, muere electrocutado.(este va perfecto para este foro)
 La esclavitud no se abolió, se cambió a 8 horas diarias.
 Si la montaña viene hacia ti, corre!!! Es un derrumbe!!!
 Lo importante no es ganar, sino hacer perder al otro.
 No soy un completo inútil… por lo menos sirvo de mal ejemplo.
 La droga de buelve vruto.
 Si no eres parte de la solución, eres parte del problema.
 Errar es humano… pero echarle la culpa a otro es más humano todavía.
[/SIZE]
 Lo importante no es saber, es tener el teléfono del que sabe.
 Yo no sufro de locura… la disfruto a cada minuto.
 Es bueno dejar el trago, lo malo es no acordarse donde.
 El dinero no hace la felicidad… la compra hecha!!!
 Una mujer me arrastró a la bebida… y nunca tuvela cortesía de darle las gracias.
 Si tu novia perjudica tu estudio, deja el estudio y perjudica a tu novia.
 La inteligencia me persigue… pero yo soy más rápido.
 Huye de las tentaciones… despacio, para que puedan alcanzarte.
 La verdad absoluta no existe; y esto es absolutamente cierto.
 Hay un mundo mejor, pero es carísimo!!
 Ningún tonto se queja de serlo. No les debe ir tan mal.
 Estudiar es desconfiar de la inteligencia del compañero de al lado.
 La mujer que no tiene suerte con los hombres, no sabe la suerte que tiene.
 No hay mujer fea, sino belleza rara.
  La pereza es la madre de todos los vicios. Y como madre… hay que respetarla.
  Si un pajarito te dice algo… debes estar loco pues los pájaros no habla.
  En cada madre hay una suegra en potencia.
  Lo importante es el dinero, la salud va y viene.
  Trabajar nunca mató a nadie… pero?? Para que arriesgarse??
  No te tomes la vida en serio, al fin y al cabo no saldrás vivo de ella.
  Felices los que nada esperan, porque nunca serán defraudados.
  El alcohol mata lentamente… no importa, no tengo prisa.
 La confusión está clarísima.
 Matate estudiando y serás un cadáver culto.
  Lo triste no es ir al cementerio, sino quedarse.
 Hay dos palabras que te abrirán muchas puertas: “Tire” y “Empuje”.
  Para que tomar y manejar si podés fumar y volar??
 Dios mio, dame paciencia… pero damela YAAAA!!De cada 10 personas que miran televisión, cinco son la mitad. 
saludos


----------



## eidtech (Dic 28, 2009)

El que es perico donde quiera es verde, y el que es pen****jo donde quiera pierde....

La suerte de la fea, a la bonita le vale ma**es....


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 28, 2009)

Homero Simpsone en peligro:

"No soy un hombre de plegarias, pero si estás en el cielo salvame Superman!!!"


----------



## alexus (Dic 28, 2009)

"Una hormiguita en la orilla queria ir hasta una isla, pero esta no sabia nadar. se le acreco una concha de mar, completamente embarrada y le dijo: subete a mi lomo que te cruzo hasta la isla. la hormiguita no quizo subir porque la concha estaba muy sucia. entonces, junto 3 pajas y construyo una balsa. y se adentro en el agua, en el trayecto se le desarmaron sus pajitas y la hormiguita se ahogo..."

moraleja: mas vale una concha sucia que tres pajas mal hechas!

-"una cotorrita sufria bajo la lluvia. golpea la puerta de la casa de un pajaro, y le pide para entrar; este le dice NO!! la cotorrita insiste una y otra ves, sin obtener otra respuesta qeu un simple NO!!

cual es la moraleja??

moraleja: cuanto mas duro se pone el pajaro, mas se moja la cotorrita...


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 28, 2009)

Alexus los tuyos muy buenos, me morí de la risa   

Y los de Les Luthiers, sin palabras. Si tienen la oportunidad de ir a verlos en vivo, haganló, no se van a arrepentir, vale la pena totalmente.

Dejo una muy buena:

*"Me lo contaron y lo olvidé, lo vi y lo entendí, lo hice y lo aprendí."*



Saludos.


----------



## alexus (Dic 28, 2009)

"si sigo haciendo lo que estoy haciendo, seguire aprendiendo lo que estoy aqprendiendo"

es decir, no hago nada, no aprendo nada. hago mucho, aprendo mucho.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 29, 2009)

el tango del plomero:

_El plomero fue al trabajo muy temprano,
vió el caño que perdía y se acercó.
Sereno, tomó el soldador en sus manos
y... ¡sol - dó!_

jejej un poquito de les luthiers... grosos verdad?

pelapapas: peluquero del baticano


----------



## Cacho (Dic 29, 2009)

La inteligencia militar es a la inteligencia lo que la música militar es a la música. (Groucho, creo, enorme hacedor de frases y actor)

Bigamia es tener una mujer de más. Monogamia es lo mismo. (O. Wilde)

 La Geometría existía antes de la Creación. Es co-eterna con la mente de Dios.
La Geometría ofreció a Dios un modelo para la Creación.
La Geometría es Dios mismo. (B. Russell, padre de la lógica moderna)

Si mi teoría de la relatividad es exacta, los alemanes dirán que soy alemán y los franceses que soy ciudadano del mundo. Pero si no, los franceses dirán que soy alemán, y los alemanes que soy judío. (Einstein)


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 29, 2009)

*Nunca compro películas pirateadas, me las bajo yo mismo*


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 30, 2009)

Yo lo cambiaría por: *"Chicos, no compren películas pirateadas, en internet las consiguen gratis!"*  


Una muy buena (y realista en varios casos), que me decía mi ex-jefe, era: "El que sabe sabe, y el que no es jefe"  
Me lo decía en este contexto generalmente "No sé, yo no tengo ni idea de eso, arreglalo vos, el que sabe sabe, y el que no es jefe"


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 31, 2009)

a mi me decían "no me traigas problemas. los problemas los genero yo... necesito que resuelvas"

así son los jefes jaja

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh y tengo otra... de otro jefe... "LABUREN; NO JODAN!"... él era cliente de una metalurgica en la que trabajaba y siempre entraba con esa frase... así que un día entró calladito la boca y el bocado de esa frase lo metí yo... creyó que lo decía en serio y una semana más tarde me llamó para trabajar con él... jajaja


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 31, 2009)

Hola.

No es mi intención el criticar, pero, hablando en serio, las frases célebres que se han publicado (incluyendo la mías ) son la menos célebres que he leido, pero, son diverditas.

Feliz Año

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## electroandres (Dic 31, 2009)

una frase que no puede faltar: el amor dura lo que dura dura (L)
que tengan un buen año gente!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 31, 2009)

_"Puede que SI pero NO, aunque también seguro que NO pero SI, ¿Fui claro?"_

Fogonazo filósofo contemporáneo, bajo tratamiento psiquiátrico.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 31, 2009)

para frase poco célebre la que dijo un amigo hace unos días:

habíamos encontrado un ordenador antiguo y estabamos discutiendo que S.O. le ivamos a instalar, y dijo:

"no creo que aguante el MS-DOS, mejor ponle MS-UNO"  

Sinceramente, espero que lo dijera en broma


Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Dic 31, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> _...¿Fui claro?_


Como un pantano.

Otra frase célebre es "Se me rompió la bola de cristal, así que poné más datos" y todas las variaciones. Esa es anónima.

Saludos y feliz año


----------



## bebeto (Dic 31, 2009)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Esta es mi preferida:
> _"Violencia es mentir"_
> Era el texto de un grafitti que estuvo un tiempo en un paredón de Buenos Aires, y que se podía leer viajando en el tren Belgrano, yendo de la estación Padilla a Del Valle.
> 
> El "arte abstracto" lo tapó hacia mediados del 2008.


 


Precisamete esa frase pertenece a una canción de Patricio Rey y sus Redonditos de Ricota. Tema:  "Nuestro amo juega al esclavo"

De los cuales rescato varias frases :

El acento de barrio te sale mal. Sos un aristocrata de cotillon  (Blues de la artilleria)

Las minitas aman los payasos y la pasta de campeon (El Pibe de los Astilleros)

No calentas la misma cama por dos noches  (la hija del fletero)

Le prohibieron la manzana. Solo entonces la mordio. La manzana no importaba, no, Nada mas la prohibición. (Fanfarria el cabrío)


Espero que les guste


----------



## frankKM (Dic 31, 2009)

Nada tan peligroso como un buen consejo
Seguido de un mal ejemplo


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 31, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> No es mi intención el criticar, pero, hablando en serio, las frases célebres que se han publicado (incluyendo la mías ) son la menos célebres que he leido, pero, son diverditas.
> 
> ...



A eso le llamo ser sutilmente aguafiestas. 

Va con onda Elaficionado!!!

Feliz Año nuevo para todos!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## electrodan (Dic 31, 2009)

Naaa, que lo que dijo Elaficionado es la verdad mas cierta de este post.

Digo de este tema.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 1, 2010)

una mia:



> atacaba en un recipiente metálico hasta que se disolvió


 
y es verdad


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 1, 2010)

siguiendo la línea de bebeto...

aca hay una de los caballeros de la quema:

"vamos a punguearle a este vida amarreta un ramo de sueños"

y ota más útil sería:

"hasta los más mancos la siguen remando"


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ene 4, 2010)

El que no quiere morir que no nazca!


----------



## matrix01 (Ene 13, 2010)

Buenas el otro dia vi unas frases que dijo Michaeel jackson que eran : 

 Si oyes una mentira muy seguido, empiezas a creertela. y la otra era:
 Si un niño tiene algo contra ti, te lo dice; sin embargo los adultos mienten y pretenden engañar......
aqui os dego la imgen de donde lo vi. Un saludo de matrix.


----------



## borja1234567 (Ene 13, 2010)

KARAPALIDA dijo:


> Ante la duda, la mas tetu**. Filosofo cordobes



   

una de las mias :   Ahorra agua bebe birra


----------



## Cacho (Ene 13, 2010)

matrix01 dijo:


> ...vi unas frases que dijo Michaeel jackson que eran :
> 
> Si oyes una mentira muy seguido, empiezas a creertela.


Mhhh... Eso me suena a robo. Michael no era muy original en esto, parece.
Buscá al infame (y lamentablemente genial) Goebbels (ministro de propaganda de Hitler) y vas a encontrarte con cosas muy similares.

"Miente, miente, que algo quedará..." y "una mentira repetida mil veces se convierte en realidad". Ambas son de su autoría.

Saludos


----------



## ivan_mzr (Ene 13, 2010)

Aqui unas del *Filosofo de Güemes*:

" Me tienen como perro de rancho... me amarran en las fiestas y me sueltan en las broncas. "

" El matrimonio es como darse un baño de agua helada en tiempo de frío; Metete de un chingazo, porque si lo piensas mucho, no le entras "


" Pa' que el barco flote, a fuerza tiene que estar en el agua. "


" Cría cuervos y tendrás muchos! "


" Si no llegó... es porque no vino. "


----------



## xavirom (Ene 13, 2010)

Para Ezavala.......

Mas vale pájaro en mano *por delante, *que cien volando *por detrás.*

Otras..

No por mucho madrugar se ven vacas en camisón (una amigo de mo hermano)

A caballo regalado,......gracias!! ( el mismo amigo de mi hermano)

Una de Murphy,

Un especialista es alguien que sabe cada vez más de cada vez menos. (Un capo!)


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 13, 2010)

*Mensaje temporal*

Al combinar este tema con otro similar, asigne la dirección de la discusión más antigua en vez de la discusión con más participaciones o en este caso más relevante. Por tal razón, el enlace al hilo con más participaciones no es válido. 

En unos días cuando el robot de google reindexe este tema, aparecerá de primero en las búsquedas relacionadas.

Sepan disculpar el error.
Saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 13, 2010)

ya entro bien al post desde el mensaje de hotmail

saludos


----------



## fercho17 (Ene 14, 2010)

pretendo vivir para siempre hasta hoy mi plan va muy bien


----------



## sebitronic (Ene 15, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Esta es mi preferida:
> _"Violencia es mentir"_
> 
> Era el texto de un grafitti que estuvo un tiempo en un paredón de Buenos Aires, y que se podía leer viajando en el tren Belgrano, yendo de la estación Padilla a Del Valle.
> ...



se que es de un tema de rock nacional pero no puedo ecordar cual


----------



## Cacho (Ene 16, 2010)

sebitronic dijo:


> se que es de un tema de rock nacional pero no puedo ecordar cual


Nuestro Amo Juega al Esclavo, de PR y sus Redonditos de Ricota.

Ya lo había comentado alguien más arriba.

Saludos


----------



## matrix01 (Ene 16, 2010)

esas frases no eran de Michael Jackson? amm yo crei que eran de el ,pues na si no lo son bueno es sabeerlo que eran suyas . Un saludo Matrix


----------



## fernandob (Ene 16, 2010)

uno que lei yo, y no importa tiempo o espacio es valido:

uds. lo votaron .........ahora JODANSE !!!!!!!!!!!!!

otro que hoy me dijo un amigo, acerca de las mujeres :
son 29...30 
pregunte yo de ingenuo: ¿ que quiere decir eso ???
29 le parece chica ..........30 le parece grande.

me asombro lo real, y que concuerda perfecto no solo con el tema sexual, para nada, con todo concuerda.

y una ultima , referida al area electronica:
EL PREMIO ES PARA EL QUE SE ESFUERZA, o el que se lo merece.



Franco_80 dijo:


> Nunca discutas con un idiota; te rebajará a su nivel, y después te gana por experiencia.


----------



## eserock (Ene 17, 2010)

_La verdadera ciencia no se construye a base de consenso. Einstein_


----------



## electrodan (Ene 20, 2010)

Una de Fernando B. que me quedó grabada en la memoria, algo así como: "Para el uso que les dan, los humanos deberían tener dos bocas y un oído."

Esta precisamente: "mira que tenemso 2 oidos y una boca............pero pareceria que el ser humano necesitaria al revez.....por el uso que le da a las cosas."


----------



## sebitronic (Ene 27, 2010)

Una que escuche en 6 7 8 que me copo y que la vi en Liniers:


"""Basta de mentiras!!! apaguen la televisión."""


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 27, 2010)

hola, creo que son muy buenas todas las frases pero tambien veo que nadie puso una de las mejores de nuestro amado Homero Simpson...y dice asi:

...mientras circulaba en el auto le dijo a Bart...

"Desde que nos conocimos que no nos entendemos, pero con el tiempo he llegado a respetarte, y a diferencia del amor, el respeto no se compra"

saludos.


----------



## aguevara (Ene 27, 2010)

"El Trabajo en equipo es escencial te permite echarle la culpa a otros"


----------



## alexus (Ene 27, 2010)

ya que estamos con homero...

"podras tener todo el dienro del mundo, pero hay algo que jamas podras tener... un dinosaurio"


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 27, 2010)

alexus dijo:


> ya que estamos con homero...
> "podras tener todo el dienro del mundo, pero hay algo que jamas podras tener... un dinosaurio"



Susana Gimenez no lo habria entendido...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3_D1FA6e2w


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 28, 2010)

jajaj hace cuanto pasó eso del dinosaurio jaja pobre Su... ya fue mo le mortifiquemos más...

bueno... solo un poquito más y ya jaja


----------



## aguevara (Feb 2, 2010)

Una frase mas "..Que bueno porque si no, que malo"


----------



## NINOCHIP (Feb 2, 2010)

"no se que tiene, iso chispazos y no lo quise tocar por eso se lo traigo"


----------



## Cacho (Feb 3, 2010)

NINOCHIP dijo:


> "no se que tiene, iso chispazos y no lo quise tocar por eso se lo traigo"


Es una frase tan célebre como mentirosa esa.

Que no sabe qué tiene, es verdad, pero eso de que no le metió mano... En general te llegan con los tornillos mochos y los fusibles misteriosamente "desaparecidos", cuando no con algo partido.

La frase verdadera (aunque no es célebre ni muy oída) sería "No sé lo que tiene, hizo chispazos, lo abrí, toqué todo lo que me pareció y cuando no quiso andar lo cerré como me salió y acá te lo traigo. Si arruiné algo más, no me cobres extra por arreglarlo."

Saludos


----------



## santiago (Feb 3, 2010)

hay 2 frases de homero que jajaja no se por que me reí tanto cuando lo escuche http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPYl40ZCn1I
atómico, se dice atómico jaja

y el detector de mentiras no es una frase pero me rei igual 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3_JuDtxpQk
 jaaajaja


----------



## franko1819 (Feb 3, 2010)

Jaja, siempre es bueno empezar el dia riendo jeje


Saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 3, 2010)

creo que ya nos hemos dado cuenta cual es nuestro guru de la risa...sin duda alguna Homer J. Simpson...

habria que iniciar un foro nuevo solo para Homero...

nuestro dios..

jajaja

si estas arriba: salvame Jebúz!!!


----------



## franko1819 (Feb 3, 2010)

O sino:


No soy un hombre de plegarias, pero si estas ahi arriba,salvame Superman!


----------



## asherar (Feb 3, 2010)

Hay algo mal que no anda bien !


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Hay algo mal que no anda bien !


 

perfecto para este foro


----------



## NINOCHIP (Feb 8, 2010)

alexus dijo:


> "Una hormiguita en la orilla queria ir hasta una isla, pero esta no sabia nadar. se le acreco una concha de mar, completamente embarrada y le dijo: subete a mi lomo que te cruzo hasta la isla. la hormiguita no quizo subir porque la concha estaba muy sucia. entonces, junto 3 pajas y construyo una balsa. y se adentro en el agua, en el trayecto se le desarmaron sus pajitas y la hormiguita se ahogo..."
> 
> moraleja: mas vale una concha sucia que tres pajas mal hechas!
> 
> -...


 



alexus, tal vez sea la misma hormiguita que una vez le pidio un favor al elefante


----------



## capitanp (Feb 11, 2010)

> Mira a la potenica como una cantidad de fija de dinero, con ese dinero puedes comprar una cantidad deterninada de cosas, si quieres comprar algo más, debes tener más dinero.
> 
> elaficionado.​


 
nueva frase para la posteridad​


----------



## PEBE (Feb 11, 2010)

"La vida es muy peligrosa. No por las personas que hacen el mal, sino por las que se sientan a ver lo que pasa."

"Hay una fuerza motriz más poderosa que el vapor, la electricidad y la energía atómica: la voluntad."

"No entiendes realmente algo a menos que seas capaz de explicarselo a tu abuela."

"Si no puedo dibujarlo, es que no lo entiendo."

Albert Einstein


----------



## asherar (Feb 12, 2010)

La mejor prueba de que uno es tonto, 
es creer que uno es "vivo". 

Tomada de la vida ...

PD: Version aguachenta de la famosa: "solo se que no se nada".


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 22, 2010)

mi frase selebre,
,,y suele suceder,,
cuando explota en mi cara,se rompe o sale mal alguna cosa tenga yo o no la culpa de la situacion ,un error o metida de pata mia o de alguien ami alrededor siempre digo esa frase .
,,,,y suele suceder,,,[luego un silencio,sin grillos e]


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 25, 2010)

Curiosamente hoy me encontré con esta frase por casualidad en el foro:

"Aunque no encontrara petróleo, me gustaría hacerte varias perforaciones"  

¿A alguien se le hace familiar? 

.
.
.

Disculpen por no recordar autores:

“Mas vale mantener la boca cerrada y parecer idiota, que abrirla… y despejar toda duda”

"El sexo es lo más divertido que se puede hacer sin reír"

Y una que leí ayer, decia parecido:

El sexo debe ser como el software: libre y gratuito


----------



## hazard_1998 (Feb 25, 2010)

"que tiene de malo la masturbacion, es hacer el amor con la persona que uno mas quiere" *woody allen*


----------



## Cacho (Feb 25, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> ¿A alguien _se le hace familiar_?


No...
¿Quién lo dijo? 

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Abr 12, 2010)

por fin, una frase buena de verdad:

Esta frase la ha dicho el ganador del Nobel de medicina
(el oncólogo brasileño Drauzio Varella).




> "En el mundo actual, se está invirtiendo cinco veces más en
> medicamentos para la virilidad masculina y silicona para mujeres, que
> en la cura del Alzheimer. De aquí a algunos años, tendremos viejas de
> tetas grandes y viejos con pene duro, pero ninguno de ellos se
> acordará para que sirven".


----------



## jesus_lomor (Abr 12, 2010)

> De aquí a algunos años, tendremos viejas de
> tetas grandes y viejos con pene duro, pero ninguno de ellos se
> acordará para que sirven. Citada por elosciloscopio


Buenisima!

un dia, por aqui encontre en el foro una que tambien me causo mucha gracia, no se si ya este pero...



> Como dijo Jack el destripador.... "Vamos por partes."


 

y otra que hace varios años la lei...



> Todo lo que es podria no ser,  la presencia implica posibilidad de ausencia...


----------



## Cacho (Abr 12, 2010)

Y dijo el enorme George Burns (1896-1996) a los vaya uno a saber cuántos años...






Primero te olvidás de los nombres.
Después te olvidás de las caras.
Después te olvidás de subirte la bragueta.
Y finalmente te olvidás de bajártela.

Saludos​


----------



## ballestool (Abr 12, 2010)

Voy a sonar aguafiestas, ya que la mayoria de las frases son "comicas", pero hace unos meses, andaba yo en la pendeja, y me puse a filosofar! entonces se me ocurrio que:

"la verdad es como las ramas de un arbol, el fruto es lo correcto"

muy cierto de cualquier forma que lo veas!!..
en esta frase entra la famosa de Albert Einstein que dice:
"nada es verdad y nada es mentira, todo es relativo" y la de Samuel L. Jackson (hizo mencion) en la pelicula S.W.A.T y es "no siempre lo correcto es hacer lo correcto"

Saludos, Hermanos! y espero la mastiquen un poco, a mi me ha funcionado


----------



## Cacho (Abr 12, 2010)

¿Leíste a Kant, Ballestool?
Dale una ojeadita  
A juzgar por lo que escribiste, te va a gustar.

Saludos


----------



## ballestool (Abr 12, 2010)

no, no lo habia leido, en este momento me estoy dando un "wikipediazo" con su biografia y no cabe duda que todo en este mundo esta enlazado.

Saliendome un poco del tema. Ahora que estaba leyendo este tema del foro, me puse a ver informacion de los autores de "frases celebres", y me di cuenta que el Apellido de "Woody Allen" es Königsberg y es el mismo nombre del lugar de nacimiento y de la catedral donde fue enterrado este celebre filosofo "Emmanuel Kant" pfff que curioso no?

En fin, buscare en alguna libreria sus obras, en especial "critica de la razon pura", bueno gracias "Cacho"

Saludos desde Tj, gente!


----------



## GomezF (Abr 12, 2010)

No pedimos nacer, no sabemos vivir y no queremos morir.

Las grandes obras
las sueñan los locos visionarios,
las ejecutan los luchadores natos,
las aprovechan los felices cuerdos
y las critican los inútiles crónicos (Firma, )

Tengo un librito en algún lado con muchas de estas frases. En cuanto lo encuentre subo algunas

Y una típica de mi madre:

"te dije que te abrigaras". Jejeje


----------



## Randy (Abr 12, 2010)

Una de Homero Simpson que me gusta dedicar, a personas especiales es :

"si todas las personas fueran como tu, no necesitariamos el cielo, porque ya estariamos en el"

Una de House:

Si cres que tu vida vale menos que la de alguien mas, llama a donacion de organos y date un tiro"

Una de Einstein:
"No puedo imaginarme un Dios que premia y castiga a los objetos de su creación, cuyos propóstos están modelados según los nuestros... un Dios, por decirlo brevemente, que no es sino el reflejo de la fragilidad humana. Tampoco puedo creer en un individuo cuya vida sobrevive a su cuerpo, a pesar de que almas débiles mantienen semejantes cosas por miedo o un egoísmo ridículo"

una de San Fransisco de Asis:
"no pidas lo que cuando te lo den, lo niegues"

Unas que no recuerdo el autor:

"no vemos las cosas como son, vemos las cosas como somos"

"cada lagrima enseña una verdad a los mortales"


Unas de mis profesores:

"la respuesta correcta siempre es: depende"

" si tu te cres lo que yo digo, estas jodido"

las de Oscar Wilde Y Pascal, son muy buenas, pero por ahora no recuerdo aquellas que son mas que buenas.


Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Abr 12, 2010)

no era de ver esta serie :
boston public.

en la que un negro pelado y gordo (o grande) era el director.
pues alguna vez tuve la suerte de justo verla cuando este diaba una explicacion, de un tema muy importante.

el asunto era por un pibe, un estudiante que tenia no se que problema con su padre, este (el padre) era un tipo de loque hoy llamariamso conflictivo, no se la hacia facil al pibe, no recuerdo como era la cosa.

el pibe no recuerdo en que drama andaba, pero culpaba al padre, por que este era no se que , no importa, *miren lo que no les gustaba a uds. de vuesto padre cuando eran chicos y pongan eso.*

el padre va al colegio y le cuenta como fue su padre, la que le toco vivir a el.
me refiero a como fue el abuelo de el chico , del estudiante.

y el director con una sabiduria para mi IMPRESIONANTE dice algo asi:
no es la mision de un padre ser el padre perfecto, ni cumplir con todas las espectativas de el hijo.
*ya es un buen padre si es capaz de pasarle al hijo la bolsa un poco mas ligera.*
*o mas bien creo que lo quedijo fue que :*
*cada generacion lo que trata es de pasarle a la que sigue las cosas mas livianas. *

por si algunos no lo comprenden la bolsa mas ligera se refiere a la cantidad de dramas que arrastra el ser humano .
yo he escuchado de solo un par de generaciones atras (abuelos o bisabuelos) que si osabas hablar en la mesa te ibas sin cenar, o te pegaban con el cinto.
que dejaron a sus padres de niños por la guerra, que trataba el hombre a la madre a lso palos, o que la madre era poco y nada afectiva con los hijos.
epocas de m***da .
el drama de nuestros ancestros muchas veces era bastante mas j***do que el nuestro (no me quiere comprar la play ).
y cada generacion arrastra sobre su espalda esa historia, y trata de darles a sus hijos el paquete mas liviano.
es .........ridiculo y de ignorante el hijo que espera que su padre sea un sabio, un buena onda , un "amigo con plata" , por que desconoce lo que el paso.

yo era de esos boludos ignorantes, toda mi infancia y mi juventud, y cuando aprendi de la vida algunas cosas ya no estaba mi viejo para darle un abrazo.

asi que como frase les pongo la que puse mas arriba.
mastiquenla.

un abrazo


----------



## pablofunes90 (Abr 12, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> no es la mision de un padre ser el padre perfecto, ni cumplir con todas las espectativas de el hijo.
> *ya es un buen padre si es capaz de pasarle al hijo la bolsa un poco mas ligera.*
> *o mas bien creo que lo quedijo fue que :*
> *cada generacion lo que trata es de pasarle a la que sigue las cosas mas livianas. *
> ...


 
creeme que como buen hijo complicado lo mastiqué MUCHO al rol de los padres en una familia...
y discrepo en algo con vos...
no te parece que si cada vez el paque es mas liviano conlleva menos responsabilidades y por lo tanto menos problemas para el hijo?
no será mejor un término medio? tratando de no llegar a los extremos ni de la violencia paternal ni de mimar al hijo?
saludos


----------



## fernandob (Abr 12, 2010)

hola, por lo que he escuchado en epocas pasadas se daban muchas cosas "brutas" o costumbres , no se como llamarlas.

pues cuando hago mencion a "el paquete" me refiero (y supongo que el de la serie tambien ) a esas cosas que son desde cualquier punto de vista crueles, brutas o faltas de amor y tolerancia.

a lo que haces mencion : 


pablofunes90 dijo:


> no será mejor un término medio? tratando de no llegar a los extremos ni de la violencia paternal saludos


 
se llama sano o justo equilibrio y es correcto,,,,,,,,, creo que en TODO EN LA VIDA.
como es de correcto es de dificil ,lo se .



mira, sabes que pasa.......creo yo (y todavia estoy probando ) que el asunto es que cada uno haga su papel lo mejor posible, nadie es adivino , nadie puede saber el futuro, no voy a cagar a mi hijo a palos para que "se haga duro" por que quizas el dia de mañana le sea util.
de nuevo te digo, que lo que mencionas de el termino medio es correcto, pero .....da la imprsion de que cada uno desplaza su "termino medio" a donde se le canta.
Por eso, es que cada uno se supone o eso interpreto "trata de hacer lo mejor posible", lo mejor que puede a pesar de la mochila que carga.
luego el que sigue vera.

yo lo he visto, tengo ....digamos cerca la posibilidad de ver y escuchar temas de jovenes, por educacion y a veces ves niños que han tenido un drama feo ylo sobrellevan, son muy educados y agradecidos.
y por otro lado se ve a niños mimados que son unos maleducados, .....supongo que te refieres a eso.

si,es dificil.
pero como te dije , me refiero a cosas mas duras, como un hijo que fue criado a los golpes y ñuego de grande en vez de darle a los hijos la misma educacion ( o sea arreglar todo a palos)  trata de no hacerles lo mismo.
es cortar la cadena, uno escucha que dicen lso psicologos que los niños violados o abusados o golpeados luego repiten eso de grandes.........pues........cargan con eso malo, pero no pasarselo a sus hijos.

luego, cuando uno esta ya sin eso, puede actuar y pensar libremente .
si , no te lo niego, es dificil, como puse antes a veces si les das todos los mimos y caprichos terminan siendo egoistas y malos.
pero bueno, uno intenta hacer lo mejor que puede, de eso se trata la frase:
de no repetir lo malo que te paso, de no hacer la comoda de dejartte llevar por los impulsos o animaladas, sino que de tratar de ser un poco mejor.
si te equivocaste , no sera por que no lo intentaste, tampoco sera por que estabas borracho o por que el orgullo y la brutada mental te nublaba la razon .

un saludo


----------



## asherar (Abr 12, 2010)

Fer, vos andás buscando una receta como esta ...

Decálogo para formar un delincuente







  1. Comience desde la infancia dando a su hijo todo lo que pida. Así crecerá convencido de que el mundo entero le pertenece.






  2. No se  preocupe por su educación ética o espiritual. Espere a que alcance la mayoría de edad para que pueda decidir libremente.






  3. Cuando  diga palabrotas, ríaselas. Esto lo animará a hacer cosas más graciosas.






  4. No le  regañe ni le diga que está mal algo de lo que hace. Podría crearle complejos de culpabilidad.






  5. Recoja  todo lo que él deja tirado: libros, zapatos, ropa, juguetes. Así se acostumbrará a cargar la responsabilidad sobre los demás.






  6. Déjele  leer todo lo que caiga en sus manos. Cuide de que sus platos, cubiertos y vasos estén esterilizados, pero no de que su mente se llene de basura.






  7. Riña a  menudo con su cónyuge en presencia del niño, así a él no le dolerá demasiado el día en que la familia, quizá por su propia conducta, quede destrozada para siempre.






  8. Déle  todo el dinero que quiera gastar. No vaya a sospechar que para disponer del mismo es necesario trabajar.






  9.  Satisfaga todos sus deseos, apetitos, comodidades y placeres. El sacrificio y la austeridad podrían producirle frustraciones.






  10.  Póngase de su parte en cualquier conflicto que tenga con sus profesores y vecinos. Piense que todos ellos tienen prejuicios contra su hijo y que de verdad quieren fastidiarlo.
*
Emilio Calatayud*,
Juez de Menores de Granada.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Abr 13, 2010)

alejandro no creo que fernando apunte a eso... esa es mi lectura por lo menos... y fernando estoy de acuerdo con lo que planteas.. si bien no soy padre, soy hermano mayor y no considero los extremos una buena manera de educar ni de inculcar nada


----------



## GomezF (Abr 13, 2010)

"Lo que con mucho trabajose adquiere , más se quiere" Aristóteles (es verdad)

"Si buscas resultados distintos no hagas siempre lo mismo" Einstein


----------



## GomezF (Abr 13, 2010)

Bueno, al fin encontré el libro que mencioné anteriormente. Muchos de los dichos ya fueron mencionados, así que seleccionaré algunos de los que quedan:

"La suerte se dá cuando la casualidad encuentra la capacidad" (A. Einstein)

"El hombre nunca sabe de lo que es capaz hasta que lo intenta" (Charle Dickens)

"La energía y la perseverancia conquistan todas las cosas" (Benjamin Franklin)

P.D.: eh notado que Einstein ha dicho muchas frases, que cosa jeje, aunque nosé por qué me sorprende.

Y acá les dejo un extracto de un libro que me gusta mucho, el Martín Fierro de José Hernadez:

"Los hermanos sean unidos, pues esa es la ley primera, porque si entre ellos se pelean se los devoran los de afuera"


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 13, 2010)

Yo tengo otra del Martin Fierro:

"al que nace barrigon es ñudo que lo fajen"


----------



## reyvilla (Abr 13, 2010)

Para los optimistas...jejeje
La ley básica de Murphy es:  Si algo puede ir mal, irá...   

He aquí algunos enunciados de la ley de Murphy (o atribuidos a él), especialmente aplicados al campo de la electrónica.  

PROYECTOS y DISEÑO  

En todo presupuesto el costo final excederá el gasto previsto por un factor de 3.
Si el modelo de prueba funciona perfectamente, el producto terminado jamás.
En un cálculo matemático, todo error que pueda filtrarse, lo hará. Y será en el sentido que más daño haga en el cálculo.
En cualquier cálculo dado, la cifra que obviamente es la correcta, será la raíz del error.
Las valores siempre se indicaran en los términos menos usuales. Por ejemplo potencia en WPMPO, etc.
Las tolerancias se acumularan unidireccionalmente hacia la máxima dificultad del proyecto.
La probabilidad de omisión de un valor en un diagrama, es directamente proporcional a su importancia.
Las especificaciones de los fabricantes sobre el rendimiento se deben multiplicar por un factor igual a 0,5.
En especificaciones, la Ley de Murphy anula la ley de Ohm.
  ENSAMBLADO  

Si un proyecto requiere de "n" componentes, la disponibilidad será de "n-1".
Las partes intercambiables no lo serán.
Partes que no deberán ni podrán ser armadas indebidamente, lo serán.
La pieza más delicada, siempre se caerá.
El manual de armado y/u operación se botará con el material de embalaje. El recolector habrá pasado 5 minutos antes su carrera al deposito de basura.
La necesidad de una modificación de diseño de mayor entidad aumenta a medida de irse completando el armado y cableado de la unidad.
Un componente seleccionado al azar de un grupo con una confiabilidad del 99%, pertenecerá al 1%.
La disponibilidad de un componente es inversamente proporcional a su necesidad.
De necesitarse una resistencia (o condensador) de determinado valor, no se encontrará. Más aún, no se podrá lograr mediante ninguna combinación serie o paralelo.
Todo cable cortado a la medida será demasiado corto.
Si los cables se pueden conectar de dos o más formas diferentes, la primera de ellas es la que causa más daños.
Los miliamperimetros serán conectados en paralelo, y los voltímetros en serie con la fuente de poder.  
PRUEBAS  

Componentes idénticos probados bajo condiciones idénticas no lo serán en la prueba final, después de haber sido armado el equipo.
Un oscilador auto-oscilante, no lo será.
Un oscilador controlado por cristal oscilará en una frecuencia distinta; si oscila.
Un circuito amplificador atenuara la señal de entrada.
Un transistor PNP se revelará como NPN.
Un circuito de seguridad destruirá otros.
Si un circuito no puede fallar, fallará.
Un circuito costoso protegido por un fusible instantáneo, protegerá al fusible, quemándose primero.  
REPARACIONES  

Una vez quitado el último de los 20 tornillos de la tapa, para revisar el fusible, se descubrirá que el cable de alimentación estaba desconectado.
Una vez colocado el último de los 20 tornillos de la tapa; encontrara debajo del diagrama, el fusible que quitó para revisar.
La probabilidad de que determinado componente sea la causa del problema aumenta en forma proporcional a la dificultad para reemplazarlo y a su precio; e inversamente a su disponibilidad.
Si puede localizar la pieza dañada, no tendrá herramientas para sacarla. Cuando logre sacarla, en la tienda de repuestos le dirán que no la tienen, pero que está pedida. Cuando por fin la consiga, descubrirá que no estaba dañada y no necesitaba cambiarla.
Si un trabajo se ha hecho mal, todo lo que haga para mejorarlo sólo lo empeorara.
Cualquier pieza al caer rodará al rincón menos accesible del taller.
La facilidad de localización de una pieza que ha caído al suelo es directamente proporcional a su tamaño e inversamente a su importancia para la terminación del trabajo. 
Una herramienta caerá siempre donde pueda hacer mayor daño. (También conocida como "Ley de la Gravedad Selectiva".)
Si tiene que comprobar, uno por uno, cierta cantidad de componentes de un circuito para localizar el que está defectuoso; ese será el ultimo de todos, sin importar el orden en que realice la comprobación.
Si es necesario retocar un ajuste, será el menos accesible.
De ser necesario el manual de servicio, no estará disponible.
Si dispone del manual de servicio, no lo necesitará.
Si consigue una fotocopia del diagrama, el problema se encuentra en la parte que quedo borrosa.
Los trabajos urgentísimos, y muy bien pagados, sólo llegan cuando usted ha aceptado un trabajo urgentísimo, pero mal pagado.  
CLIENTES  

El cliente que paga menos es el que más se queja.
El cliente que llama todos los días para preguntar si esta reparado su aparato, tardara 3 semanas en pasar a recogerlo cuando esté terminado.
Si hay dos maneras de pronunciar el nombre de un cliente, usted lo pronunciará de la que no es.
No importa cuanto les cobre, si no es gratis, siempre les parecerá caro.
El 50% de los usuarios de aparatos electrónicos solo lee las instrucciones después de haber estropeado el equipo con su uso indebido, el otro 50% ni aun así las lee.    
GENERALIDADES  

En un instrumento o dispositivo caracterizado por una cierta cantidad de errores en más y en menos, el error total será la suma de cada uno, sumados en el mismo sentido.
La probabilidad de un error tal en un circuito es directamente proporcional al daño que puede causar.
En todo error dado, la culpa nunca podrá ser determinada si más de una persona ha estado involucrada.
Cuando un error ha sido descubierto y corregido, se descubrirá que estaba bien desde el principio.
Si Usted es el cliente, una garantía de sesenta días es la promesa de que el aparato dejara de funcionar el día sexagésimo primero.
Si Usted es el responsable de la garantía, el aparato dejara de funcionar mucho antes.   
CONCLUSION  

Si algo puede ir mal, irá !! ....y será en el peor momento.
Si dos cosas pueden salir mal, ocurrirán al mismo tiempo.
Edsel Murphy  

El hombre que desarrollo estos profundos conceptos es prácticamente desconocido. 
Quizás a sido víctima de su propia ley.


----------



## asherar (Abr 14, 2010)

La frase citada por GomezF, es la estrofa 1160 del M. Fierro, 
en la parte final, donde aconseja a sus hijos. 
Completa, es así: 

"Los hermanos sean unidos 
porque ésa es la ley primera, 
tengan unión verdadera 
en cualquier tiempo que sea, 
porque, si entre  ellos pelean, 
los devoran los de ajuera"


----------



## fernandob (Abr 14, 2010)

tantas frases que uno de pibe no les daba bola, parecian freses hechas o de viejos.

y hoy les encunetra uno tanta certeza.
incluso frases y alegorias de la antiguedad, diria ADC incluso.

agregaria una :
no la recuerdo justo:

el hombre es el unco bicho (bolu..) que se tropieza varias veces con la misma piedra.


----------



## asherar (Abr 14, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> tantas frases que uno de pibe no les daba bola, parecian frases hechas o de viejos.
> 
> y hoy les encuentra uno tanta certeza.
> ...



Es que no se tenía experiencia con la que comparar ... 

Uno rechazaba gran parte de esa filosofía porque venía de nuestros 
viejos, que nos tenían zumbando. 
Aparte, estábamos tan preocupados por escaparle al castañazo, 
que ni tiempo en pensar si lo que nos decían tenía sentido. 

Parece cosa de principio que los pibes rechazen los consejos de los padres. 
Hoy, siendo padre, lo compruebo (sin castañazo, conste en actas). 
Tal vez sea bueno eso, para que las nuevas generaciones no caigan 
en los errores que les vamos traspasando sin querer. 
Es sano que los hijos quieran hacer su propia experiencia. 
Claro que hay que estar cerca, para ayudarlos a levantarse si el castañazo 
se los pega la vida.

(castañazo = golpe)


----------



## PEBE (Abr 14, 2010)

"No es que muera de amor, muero de ti" Jaime Sabines


----------



## GomezF (Abr 14, 2010)

"Mejor es callar y que sospechen de tu poca sabiduría que hablar y eliminar cualquier duda sobre ello." (Abraham Lincoln).

Esta frase tiene mucha razón, acá va otra más o menos parecida:

"En boca cerrada no entran moscas" (No sé de quién es).

P.D.: en el martín fierro hay muchas frases lindas y con sabiduria.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 14, 2010)

reyvilla dijo:


> Para los optimistas...jejeje
> La ley básica de Murphy es:  Si algo puede ir mal, irá...
> 
> Si algo puede ir mal, irá !! ....y será en el peor momento.
> ...




*Murphy era un optimista* .


----------



## GomezF (Abr 14, 2010)

Una frase del Martín Fierro (modificada) que decía un profesor en algunas clases:

"Atención pido al silencio
y silencio a la atención,
que voy en esta ocación,
si me ayuda la memoria,
a mostrarles que a mi materia
le faltaba lo mejor."

O, a veces, más corta:

"Atención pido al silencio
y silencio a la atención"

P.D.: me pregunto por qué no escribió un libro de autoayuda Murphy, jejeje =)


----------



## Randy (Abr 14, 2010)

esala le en el blog de un profesor:

*"Teoría es cuando se sabe todo y nada funciona. Práctica es cuando todo funciona y nadie sabe porqué. En este recinto se conjugan Teoría y Práctica: nada funciona y nadie sabe porqué..."

*esta es la web:

http://rgodinez-uam.blogspot.com/


----------



## fernandob (Abr 14, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> si el castañazo
> se los pega la vida.
> 
> (castañazo = golpe)


 
es asi,  , esa suele dar de golpes 



GomezF dijo:


> "Mejor es callar y que sospechen de tu poca sabiduría que hablar y eliminar cualquier duda sobre ello." (Abraham Lincoln).
> 
> .


 
espectacular 




una mia:
que lindos ojitos tienes (jepers creepers )


----------



## asherar (Abr 14, 2010)

*Las grandes obras
las sueñan los locos visionarios,
las ejecutan los luchadores natos,
las aprovechan los felices cuerdos
y las critican los inútiles crónicos. 

*casi que me da ganas de ponerle nombre a cada uno de esos tipos ...*
*


----------



## asherar (Abr 15, 2010)

GomezF dijo:


> P.D.: me pregunto por qué no escribió un libro de autoayuda Murphy, jejeje =)



Por coherencia con su teoría. Seguramente sus consejos serían de mucha 
ayuda, pero no para los problemas que los lectores tengan al momento 
de  leerlos.


----------



## rash (Abr 15, 2010)

*"si caes en un agujero, no te preocupes, todavÍa no tienes tierra por lo alto"*


----------



## fernandob (Abr 15, 2010)

rash dijo:


> *"si caes en un agujero, no te preocupes, todavÍa no tienes tierra por lo alto"*


 
esa suena a esa frase que uno a veces dice cuando algo malo le ha pasado :
"podria ser peor " 

y la que sigue mas abajo........BUENISIMA

v
v
v
v
v


----------



## asherar (Abr 16, 2010)

_*la  vida no se mide por las veces que respiras, sino por los momentos que te  dejan sin aliento...

*_encontrada en otro foro_*
*_


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 16, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> _*la  vida no se mide por las veces que respiras, sino por los momentos que te  dejan sin aliento...
> 
> *_encontrada en otro foro_*
> *_



Buenisima!!!

Especialmente si subes una cuesta grande, te persiguen los perros (o te los echan)
  o es tu primera vez con tu maestra buena de la prepa... 

Saludos


----------



## pablofunes90 (Abr 16, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> _*la  vida no se mide por las veces que respiras, sino por los momentos que te  dejan sin aliento...
> 
> *_encontrada en otro foro_*
> *_



es de la película "HITCH"


----------



## reyvilla (Abr 16, 2010)

No es una frase son varias, muy interesante y muy electronica un poema que desde hace tiempo me dejo sin palabras muy bueno...

CARTA DE UN TECNICO ENAMORADO​_Transmito mi amor al aire. Ajusto mejor mi antena
para que usted lo capte y la recepción sea buena.
Y si nos conectamos en una misma frecuencia
Quedamos sintonizados; Así lo afirma la ciencia._
_Tengo en microfaradios mucha capacidad de amar
Y con amor bien regulado, vamos a funcionar.
No se extrañe mi reina, esta es mi forma de hablar.
Es la única técnica que tengo para enamorar._
_En forma corriente y directa humildemente le pido
No eche a tierra mis propuestas porque me flechó cupido.
Ya no oponga resistencia y deme una señal de entrada,
La respuesta positiva será bien detectada._
_A mi mundo en blanco y negro usted ya le dio color,
Será que estoy recibiendo buena señal de amor.
Tal vez ha de ser su aroma o su campo de atracción
Quizás el cristal de croma y la buena recepción._
_Ajustaré la imagen, ajustaré el color y mezclaré sonidos, afinaré mi voz.
Modularé frecuencias para hacerle una canción
Y con beso pico a pico cerraré la transmisión._
_   Atentamente: _
_                    Su Reprogramado Reparador_


----------



## Dano (Abr 17, 2010)

reyvilla dijo:


> No es una frase son varias, muy interesante y muy electronica un poema que desde hace tiempo me dejo sin palabras muy bueno...
> 
> CARTA DE UN TECNICO ENAMORADO​_Transmito mi amor al aire. Ajusto mejor mi antena
> para que usted lo capte y la recepción sea buena.
> ...



A esa carta se la leí a MaMu en el 2006 

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Abr 17, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> A esa carta se la leí a MaMu en el 2006...


¿Le leíste una carta de amor a Mamu? 




Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 17, 2010)

Aquí hay de todo


----------



## fernandob (Abr 17, 2010)

una que me quedo, muy interesante :

todos poseemos una maquina de el tiempo:
la que nos lleva al pasado se llama recuerdos.
la que nos lleva al futuro se llama imaginacion .

me encanto la nueva version de la maquina de el tiempo, ya la hicieron hace años pero ....muy linda , con jeremy iron .


----------



## asherar (Abr 21, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Le leíste una carta de amor a Mamu?
> 
> 
> Saludos



Puede que "MaMu" sea la contracción de Mariana Muriel, o algo así.


----------



## GomezF (Abr 22, 2010)

"El mal anda mal acaba" decía mi abuela.

"Soldado que huye sirve para otra guerra" Anónimo


----------



## reyvilla (Abr 22, 2010)

Muy buena por ser real, pero a su vez triste también por ser tan real...Muchas veces pagamos mucho dinero por el desconocimiento de algo que no notamos que sea caro o barato lo que nos estan cobrando por un servicio o trabajo así como también muchas veces el servicio o trabajo prestado por nosotros por desconocimientos no sabemos ponerle precio y se aprovechan de eso. implica tanto que de no ser así todos viviríamos en pleitos todo el tiempo por saber el costo de todos los servicios prestados.

Y tanto asi que escuche que un Ing. electronico le pidio a su colega que si le podia reparar la TV para lo cual el sorprendido colega le pregunto...Y porque no lo reparas tu mismo???Para lo que le contesta el Ing. en electronica...Es que yo cobro muy caro...jejeje



Y aqui esta...

Dios Perdona, La ignorancia no....saludosss


----------



## PEBE (Abr 24, 2010)

Alguien habra enamorado a una chica con esa carta de amor de un tecnico en verdad?  jeje si yo le dijera eso a alguien me verian como que raro jaja, saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 24, 2010)

PEBE dijo:


> Alguien habra enamorado a una chica con esa carta de amor de un tecnico en verdad?  jeje si yo le dijera eso a alguien me verian como que raro jaja, saludos.



+1, No creo que sea muy romántica para las chicas de hoy en día!!!


----------



## PEBE (Abr 24, 2010)

Jeje, hay que intentar no? aunque creo me van a batear en el primer verso.
Chicos si con ese poema o carta enamoran a una chica creanme!! ella es su media naranja.


----------



## HADES (Abr 24, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> +1, No creo que sea muy romántica para las chicas de hoy en día!!!


 
Tacatomon sin ofender no se que clase de personas conocespero en fin


----------



## PEBE (Abr 25, 2010)

Es que tiene razon Tacatomon , las chicas de hoy jeje solo se fijan en lo exterior o me equivoco? ya casi no hay chicas que les agrade una carta de amor eso ya no les preocupa mucho cada dia se parecen mas a los hombres y nosotros a ellas


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 25, 2010)

SONIUS dijo:


> Tacatomon sin ofender no se que clase de personas conocespero en fin



Acá en México, ya todo está patas pa´rriba


----------



## HADES (Abr 25, 2010)

PEBE dijo:


> Es que tiene razon Tacatomon , las chicas de hoy jeje solo se fijan en lo exterior o me equivoco? ya casi no hay chicas que les agrade una carta de amor eso ya no les preocupa mucho cada dia se parecen mas a los hombres y nosotros a ellas



Bueno y que hay de lo que ha dicho flacasstypun por mi primer punto y pues bueno como digo depende en que circulos sociales andes te toparas con TODA clase de gente en lo personal y no por llevarmela de gallo digo que si he tenido muy buenas experiencias con las cartas hacia una chica no se desanimen todo redonda en nosotros mismos adelante!!!!!


----------



## PEBE (Abr 26, 2010)

Si si te topas con muchos tipos de gente pero pues en mi caso las cartas ya no hacen mucho efecto hay que implementar otras cosas para conquistarlas.saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 26, 2010)

Cierto, aparte de fijarse en lo exterior, se fijan en tu coche, tu tarjeta de crédito y tu casa... *Aclaro, No todas son así.*

Saludos y que vivan las chicas!!! Que haríamos sin ellas...


----------



## GomezF (Abr 26, 2010)

Más vale prevenir que lamentar

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 26, 2010)

GomezF dijo:


> Más vale prevenir que lamentar
> 
> Saludos.




O amamantar...     Uno nunca sabe!!!


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 26, 2010)

PEBE dijo:


> Alguien habra enamorado a una chica con esa carta de amor de un tecnico en verdad?  jeje si yo le dijera eso a alguien me verian como que raro jaja, saludos.



  pues curiosamente una exnovia me dedico esta cancion... obvio ella estudio matematicas aplicadas y computacion... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JPQgaEPjOs


----------



## reyvilla (Abr 26, 2010)

Unos cuantos de mi pais y unos de otros...
1. Ahora si se monto la gata en la batea
2. Ahora si se jodio la bibicleta
3. ¿Cachicamo trabajando pá lapa?
4. Como vos querais
5. ¿Y como sabes tu que la Guaria es lejos?
6. El muchaho llorón y la mamá que lo pellizca!
7. En boca cerrada no entran moscas
8. Lo que es del cura va pá la Iglesia
9. La culebra se mata por la cabeza!
10. Mas agarrao que vieja en moto
11. Mas peligroso que un helicoptero con corta corriente
12. Mas peligroso que un tiroteo en un ascensor
13. Mas viejo que Matusalén
14. Como la guayabera, ¡Por fuera!
15. Ni lava, ni presta la batea
16. No por madrugar amanece más temprano
17. Preguntando se llega a Roma
18. Quien no lo conozca que lo compre!
19. Si asi es el infierno, que me lleve el diablo!
20. Tanto nadar para ahogarte en la orilla
21. Vas pal cielo y vas llorando
22. Arruga pero no plancha
23. Mas peligroso que barbero con hipo!
24. Mas perdio que Adan el dia de las Madres
25. Mucho chicle pero poca bomba
26. Hasta aquí te trajo el río
27. Por la maleta se conoce al pasajero
28. A palabras necias, oidos sordos
29. Barájamela más despacio
30. Crea fama y echate a dormir
31. La mamá del arroz con pollo
32. Chivo que se devuelve, se esnuca
33. Más apretado que tuerca de submarino.
34. Sabe más que el pollo frito
35. Más frío que beso de suegra
36. Come más que un remordimiento
37. Más aburrido que un paseo en aplanadora
38. Más salido que un balcón
39. Más metido que una gaveta
40. A muerto no le faltan velas, ni a borracho aguardiente
41. Del dicho al hecho hay mucho trecho
42. El que da y quita, el diablo lo visita
43. El que se fue a la villa perdió su silla
44. Entre broma y broma la verdad se asoma
45. Lo que es igual no es trampa.
46. Cachicamo diciéndole a morrocoy “conchúo”.
47. Como antena de DirecTV, por fuera y viendo pal cielo.
48. No creo en brujas pero de que vuelan vuelan.
49. Más vale pájaro en mano que 100 volando.
50. Ni tan clavo ni con dos pelucas.
51. No hay mal que dure 100 años ni cuerpo que lo aguante.
52. Cuando el gato se va los ratones hacen fiesta.
53. Sembramos mango y salió parchita.
54. Se lavó las manos como Poncio lavó las de él.
55. Una mano lava la otra y las dos lavan la cara.
56. Yo no soy escaparate de nadie.
57. Por dinero no te preocupes porque no hay.
58. Te va a atropellar un carrito de helados.
59. Te va a morder un peluche.

Otros que recuerdo....

Te va aplastar una rueda é tomate...A alguien que se la tira de vivo.
asi como naci voy a morir...sin dientes...Una Abuelita.
Para atras ni para agarrar impulso.
tantas manos ponen el caldo morao.
el que se levanta temprano recoje agua clara...De cuando se lavaba la ropa en el rio.
no hay mal que por bien no venga
el que llega tarde a pedir se queda.

saludos...


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 26, 2010)

57. Por dinero no te preocupes porque no hay.

Buenisima!!! Me quito el sombrero!!!


----------



## asherar (Abr 27, 2010)

57: Si vas por dinero: BANANA (plata-no).


----------



## filo2700 (Abr 27, 2010)

"El sufrimiento es la única promesa que cumple la vida, la felicidad es un preciado regalo que nos hacer dar cuenta que nos pertenece solo por un momento"

...del diálogo de una pelicula que vi y que trataba sobre la dictadura que hubo en Birmania...


----------



## PEBE (Abr 27, 2010)

> Iniciado por Chico3001  pues curiosamente una exnovia me dedico esta cancion... obvio ella estudio matematicas aplicadas y computacion...




Uuuu si alguien me dedica una de Les Luthiers me caso con ella jajaja, buenisimos comediantes y cantores, lastima que no pude ir a verlos al Auditorio Nacional.


----------



## capitanp (Jun 4, 2010)

> Al mejor transistor, se le escapa el electron


 
Se me ocurrio............


----------



## asherar (Jun 27, 2010)

Si no puedes convencerlos, confúndelos. 

Tener la conciencia limpia, sólo es síntoma de mala memoria.

Sólo los genios somos modestos.


----------



## paturuzet (Jun 30, 2010)

mire y no la vi, es una de mis firmas

"...Si el problema tiene solucion, para que hacerse problema; y si el problema no tiene solucion, para que hacerse problema..." (anonimo supongo)

Espero que le guste


----------



## megasysfix (Dic 15, 2010)

"La experiencia es lo que consigues 
cuando no consigues lo que quieres"

del usuario pablet.
 Un saludo cordial de mi parte


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 19, 2011)

A veces uno se sorprende con una frase o pensamiento.
Esta por ejemplo me causó muchísima gracia:
"_No eran Prada, no distinguirías unos Prada ni aunque se pararan en tu escroto._" (By House).


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 19, 2011)

la mejor frase que recuerdo hummm
''si no esta abajo estará  arriba ''
''suele suceder''
''no le tomes la leche al gato ''
no es broma la  frase ''tomarle la leche al gato'' y no  empieses que es solo una frase,creo que es de madarona 
''se te escapo la tortuga'' 
esta ultima si que iso gracia y
saludos black tiger1954


----------



## sicorax (Ene 21, 2011)

"prueba de otra manera"
"nada es imposible"


----------



## Uro (Ene 21, 2011)

Leyendo hace ya muchos años a John Steinbeck en su obra "Al este del paraiso" encontré una expresión que nunca he olvidado. Uno de los personajes de la novela reprochaba a otro sobre su dificultad para seguir el hilo en sus conversaciones:   *"Tus razonamientos tienen la lucidez de los razonamientos de los locos y fueran concluyentes si no estuviesen desconectados de la realidad" *


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 21, 2011)

Ante la duda... la mas tetuda...


jua

saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 21, 2011)

Estimado y nunca bien ponderado primo (KARAPALIDA), yo me quedo con la más colúda


----------



## Uro (Ene 21, 2011)

Apoyo a KARAPALIDA, no hay como un buen tetumen. Pero sobremanera me gustan las mujeres simbólicas.  ja ja ja  jaja


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 21, 2011)

> _Puesto que ignoras lo que te reserva el mañana, esfuérzate por ser  feliz hoy. Coge un cántaro de vino, siéntate a la luz de la luna y bebe  pensando en que mañana quizá la luna te busque en vano._


 By Omar Jayan con dedicatoria a todos nosotros (los choborras del universo).


----------



## asherar (Mar 14, 2011)

Acá hay algunas frases interesantes: 

http://janmi.com/category/citas/


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 14, 2011)

- hable con la absoluta confianza de tener la razón (aun si no la tiene)

Alfredo yañes
(increible lo que dice un taxista)
http://nohabrafinalfeliz.blogspot.com/


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 16, 2011)

yo tengo una que leí en el nombre de uno en el MSN... por ahí le sirve a alguien:

*Más vale pájaro en mano que padre a los catorce.*


----------



## lucifergaby (Abr 4, 2011)

´hay muy buenas de las personas que tienen frases en la partesita amarilla , yo una vez lei una que no recuerdo bien, pero decia algo asi : "asi como los rayos no nos asustan, pero luego nos asustamos cuando oimos el sonido del trueno, uno ve a una persona y no se da cuenta que es un idiota hasta que lo escucha hablar" era algo asi... o era algo de la velocidad de la luz y del sonido...  uno de aca del foro lo tenia y me encanto pero me la olvide jajaja, buenoo mi frase es 

NUNCA DIGAS NUNCA, frase celebre y con redundancia


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 4, 2011)

lucifergaby dijo:


> uno de aca del foro lo tenia y me encanto pero me la olvide jajaja



Será este: "Como la velocidad de la luz es mayor que la del sonido, ciertas personas parecen brillantes hasta que escuchamos las estupideces que dicen".

La persona que lo tiene en la firma es @ezavalla 

Antes yo tuve una firma que decía: "El dinero no da la felicidad, pero prefiero llorar en un Ferrari"


----------



## lucifergaby (Abr 5, 2011)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Será este: "Como la velocidad de la luz es mayor que la del sonido, ciertas personas parecen brillantes hasta que escuchamos las estupideces que dicen".
> 
> La persona que lo tiene en la firma es @ezavalla
> 
> Antes yo tuve una firma que decía: "El dinero no da la felicidad, pero prefiero llorar en un Ferrari"



ese!!!!!!!!!!! grosoooo esa frase me encanto (jajaja se nota que lo asocie con los rayos  jajaja). Saludoss =)


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 29, 2016)

Aprenderás.


Después de algún tiempo aprenderás la diferencia entre dar la mano y socorrer un alma, y aprenderás que amar no significa apoyarse, y que compañía no siempre significa seguridad.

Comenzarás a aprender que los besos no son contratos, ni regalos o promesas, y comenzarás a aceptar tus derrotas con la cabeza erguida y la mirada al frente, con la gracia de un niño y no con la tristeza de un adulto y aprenderás a construir hoy todos tus caminos, porque el terreno de mañana es incierto para los proyectos y el futuro tiene la costumbre de caer en el vacío.

Después de un tiempo aprenderás que el sol quema si te expones demasiado, aceptarás incluso que las personas buenas podrían herirte alguna vez y necesitarás perdonarlas.

Aprenderás que hablar puede aliviar los dolores del alma.

Descubrirás que lleva años construir confianza y apenas unos segundos destruirla y que tú también podrás hacer cosas de las que te arrepentirás el resto de tu vida.

Aprenderás que las nuevas amistades continúan creciendo a pesar de la distancias, y que no importa que es lo que tienes, sino a quien tienes en la vida, y que los buenos amigos son la familia que nos permitimos elegir.

Aprenderás que no tenemos que cambiar de amigos, si estamos dispuestos a aceptar que los amigos cambian.

Te darás cuenta que puedes pasar buenos momentos con tu mejor amigo haciendo cualquier cosa o simplemente nada, sólo por el placer de disfrutar de su compañía.

Descubrirás que muchas veces tomas a la ligera a las personas que más te importan y por eso siempre debemos decir a esas personas que las amamos, porque nunca estaremos seguros de cuando será la ultima vez que las veamos.

Aprenderás que las circunstancias y el ambiente que nos rodea tiene la influencia sobre nosotros, pero nosotros somos los únicos responsables de lo que hacemos.

Comenzarás a aprender que no nos debemos comparar con los demás, salvo cuando queremos imitarlos para mejorar.

Descubrirás que se lleva mucho tiempo para llegar a ser la persona que quieres ser, y que el tiempo es corto.

Aprenderás que no importa a donde llegaste, sino a donde te diriges y si no lo sabes, cualquier lugar sirve.

Aprenderás que si no controlas tus actos, ellos te controlarán y que ser flexible no significa ser débil o no tener personalidad, porque no importa cuan delicada y frágil sea una situación: siempre existen dos lados.

Aprenderás que héroes son las personas que hicieron lo que era necesario, enfrentando las consecuencias.

Aprenderás que la paciencia requiere mucha práctica.
Descubrirás que algunas veces, la persona que esperas que te patee cuando te caes, tal vez sea una de las pocas que te ayuden a levantarte.

Madurar tiene mas que ver con lo que has aprendido de las experiencias, que con los años vividos.

Aprenderás que hay mucho mas de tus padres en ti de lo que supones.

Aprenderás que nunca se debe decir a un niño que sus sueños son tonterías, porque pocas cosas son tan humillantes y sería una tragedia si lo creyese porque estarás quitando la esperanza.

Aprenderás que cuando sientes rabia, tienes derecho a tenerla, pero eso no te da derecho a ser cruel.

Descubrirás que sólo porque alguien no te ama de la forma que quieres, no significa que no te ame con todo lo que puede, porque hay personas que nos aman, pero que no saben cómo demostrarlo.

No siempre es suficiente ser perdonado por alguien, algunas veces tendrás que aprender a perdonarte a ti mismo.

Aprenderás que con la misma severidad con la que juzgas, también serás juzgado y en algún momento condenado. Aprenderás que no importa en cuantos pedazos tu corazón se partió, el mundo no se detiene para que lo arregles.

Aprenderás que el tiempo no es algo que pueda volver hacia atrás, por lo tanto, debes cultivar tu propio jardín y decorar tu alma, en vez de esperar que alguien te traiga flores.

Entonces y sólo entonces, sabrás realmente lo que puedes soportar; que eres fuerte y que podrás ir mucho más lejos de lo que pensabas cuando creías que no se podía mas.


¡Es que realmente la vida vale cuando tienes el valor de enfrentarla!



William Shakespeare​


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Oct 29, 2016)

Destruye una Nación y te llamarán conquistador, mata a unos
cuantos y te llamarán asesino.

Te conservarías mas joven si pones una mujer a tu vida, preferentemente dos.

Un experto es alguien consciente de todo lo que ignora.

El mejor placer de la vida es hacer lo que la gente te dice que no puedes hacer.

Jamás sería socio de un club, que acepten un miembro como yo. (Groucho Marx)


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 5, 2016)

"No se si hay lo cielo o infierno reservado para nosotros cuando muriemos  , pero seguramente se que todas las nuestras deudas seron pagas aca mismo en la tierra encuanto estuvermos vivos y con corrección monetaria ,para lograr eso basta lo tienpo correcto."

Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

